# Boden für Schlauchboot



## Fliegenfänger (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein billiges Schlauchboot ohne richtigen Boden, aber bis 250 kg belastbar. Da ich um die 100 kg wiege biegt sich der Boden unter meinem Sitzplatz elendig durch und ich muß die Arme zum Paddeln fast in die Luft recken, besonders wenn ich allein drin sitze. Wollte mir deshalb jetzt im Winter einen Boden dafür bauen. Habe nur keine rechte Ahnung welches Material sich dafür eignet. Dachte eventuell die Form mit der Stichsäge aus einer V100- Verlegeplatte aus dem Baumarkt auszuschneiden u. die Platte dann zu lackieren. Hattet Ihr schon ein ähnliches Problem u. was habt Ihr verwendet ?

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## sammycr65 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boden für Schlauchboot*

Moin Fliegenfänger!


Mein Tip: laß die Finger von Spanplatte!
Auch wenn Du die Lackierst kann sie Dir aufquellen!
Außerdem kann sie schüsseln - sich nach oben verbiegen!
Versuch mal Siebdruckplatten! Das sind Phenolharz-
beschichtete Sperrholzplatten eins. glatt/eins. Siebdruck!
(Kennt man von Anhängern oder LKW Ladeflächen)
Die sind wasserfest verleimt, mußte nur die Schnittkanten
versiegeln!
Legst Du die Platte rein (lose) oder kann die irgendwie fixiert
werden (Mit Schrauben!!! Brüll |supergri ); denn selbst diest Platte
schüsselt gerne! 
Oder Du bastelst erst ne Unterkonstruktion (dünn) aus 
Dachlatten (vorher anpinseln) 20 mm + 9 mm Platte!
29 mm Gesamthöhe und Du bekommst nich so schnell
nasse Füße!!!
Habe überigens kein Boot - arbeite aber im Holzgroßhandel!

der Sammy


----------



## detlefb (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boden für Schlauchboot*

Wenn es überhaupt geht Wasserfest verleimtes Sperrholz.
Lackieren solltest du es trotzdem.
Dieses Holz gibt es im Baumarkt, besser aber im Bootsbau.( Gelbeseiten, oder Netz)


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boden für Schlauchboot*

Das Schlauchboot, dass du hast wird doch an dem Kanten vom Boden zu den Schläuchen nicht verstärkt sein. In genau diese Kante musst du den Boden einpassen.

Ob das hält und nicht schnell durchscheuert?
Wenn es von der Technik her möglich wäre, gäbe es bestimmt "für kleines Geld" eine Lösung, die man sich abschauen könnte...

Wenn nicht, hätte ich so meine Bedenken!


----------



## nixnutz (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boden für Schlauchboot*

schließe mich Mac Gill an, denke holz - auch bestens abgerundet - scheuert dir den gumi zu schnell durch. würde statt dessen eine sandwichkonstruktion nutzen: hartes schaumpolysteren (styropor, gibt's in verschiedenen härten) und obendrauf vollflächig verleimt und evtl noch verschraubt eine wasserfeste (holz-)platte (s.o.) die 5cm vor dem rand aufhört, also nicht an den gummi stößt. wenn du im boot nicht rumhüpfst, sollte das halten. zur sicherheit würde ich aber noch von unten an die schaumstoffplatte ein stabiles gewebe kleben (z.b. aus'm straßenbau).
 falls du kein problem mit ner großen, nassen, schweren platte hast, bezieh auch die möglichkeit, die platte außen unter dem boot zu befestigen, in deine überlegungen mit ein. dann gibt's keine scheuerstellen und kommt sogar dem auftrieb zugute.

  grüße!


----------



## maxum (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boden für Schlauchboot*

Hallo!

Genau  der Knackpunkt sind die Stellen an den Schläuchen wo der Boden 

druntergeschoben wird, wenn dein Boot für einen einlegeboden nicht 

vorgesehen ist sparen die Hersteller da gerne an einer Lage Material.

Aber nicht so schlimm wenn du deinen boden fertig hast dann nimmst du 

alten gartenschlauch schneidest den auf und legst ihn um die Kante deines 

Bodens ist ein super schutz gegen durchscheuern und kann verhindern

das sich die bodenelemente übereinander schieben wenn du den aus 

mehreren Teilen machen willst,wegen der besseren händelbarkeit.

viel spaß beim basteln und stell doch mal bilder ein wenn es denn

fertig ist.

viele Grüße aus B. Sven


----------



## fly-martin (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Boden für Schlauchboot*

Hallo

Gartenschlauch ist gut - ich würd ggf. die Isolierrohre für Heizungen nehmen ( gibt es in Meterenden und sind geschlitzt )

Wenn Du wegen dem scheuern auf dem Boden unsicher bist, leg doch ne Isoliermatte ( Camping ) unter den Boden drunter.


----------

